

IPhone rankings. Subscribe to categories/devs - not fancy, made for internal use - andrewljohnson
http://www.wibge.me/rank

======
andrewljohnson
You can edit the GET parameters to make highlight the developer/category you
want to subscribe to. Then, you can enter an email at the bottom of a page to
get alerts when your rank changes.

For example:
[http://www.wibge.me/rank?cat=navigation&pop=free&dev...](http://www.wibge.me/rank?cat=navigation&pop=free&dev=AOL)

I have these emails go to a Gmail Label because they tend to change a lot. I
glance at the label folder to see where we are at... much better than going to
iTunes.

